# Ciabatta



## oldcoot (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, I tried Ciabatta again.  An ad I ran across on the web showed a "ciabatta machine" that looked remarkably similar to a taffy pulling machine.  That led me to believe the secret of Ciabatta was pulling it to dfevelop the gluten instead of the traditional folding and pressing.  So I pulled and foled, pulled and folled - not a simple task when using a soft, sticky dough!  (Basic white bread rcipe using lots of lolive oil f or the fat component.)

And here's what I got:  (My Italian neighbor told me, "Yes, it resembles a slipper - for Bigfoot!"  I, too, get no respect!)







I was informed that Ciabatta is best  enjpoyed by dipping a torn-off chunk in good extra-virgin olive oil.  So I tried that.  *My  gawd, what an awful taste! * Then I tried a bite of the bread alone.  Pretty good, but not worth the hassle of making it!

Sorry abut that, Kitcvhenelf.

Old Cioot


----------



## carnivore (Jan 23, 2004)

you're missing out, oldcoot--i LOVE bread dipped in olive oil (and black pepper).  everytime we go to a decent Italian restaurant that has good crusty fresh bread served (complimentary, of course) i get full on about 2 loaves before the main course even gets to the table.


----------



## Sam Salmon (Jan 23, 2004)

That's a fine-looking loaf-although as mentioned a tad on the large side.
Did you use much salt or any herbs to add a bit o' flavour?
Also-when dipping bread in OO '_less is better_' and the oil must be '_fresh 'n fruity_'


----------



## oldcoot (Jan 23, 2004)

Sam, it was flour, yeast, salt, milk, evoo.  As  for dippping, I agree "less is better".  Less to the point of none, I think~    No, that's ot true:  I enjoy a light drizzle on brschettas, for example.  But I must confess, I've never tasted a nut that reminded me of Olive oil, or vice-versa!  And the loaf was but 10 inches long and less than 2 in thick.  Recipe instructions said it should be the size of a man's shoe, so I don't see that as being large.  It was made with but 1 1/2 cups of flour.

That's not an oven grate under it, y'know.  (Don't ask me why I used it upside down.  )

Does kinda resemble one of those Martian rocks they've been showing,, doesn't it?


----------



## Sam Salmon (Jan 24, 2004)

oldcoot said:
			
		

> vice-versa!  And the loaf was but 10 inches long and less than 2 in thick. That's not an oven grate under it, y'know.



OK I see-that's a pot rack-perspective is everything   .


----------



## kyles (Jan 24, 2004)

great looking loaf! I cheat and use ciabatta mix from the supermarket, my loafs end up being huge too.

Olive oil mixed with very good balsamic vinegar is divine! And black pepper as kitchenlf suggested! Yummy!


----------



## oldcoot (Feb 1, 2004)

Kyle, you an get a ciabatta mix?  Does the  package list ingredients and instructions?  And does it make a respectable ciabatta loaf?  If so, I'd sure like to see the recipe.  The ones on the web are so diverse it is impossible for me to tell which one's are the "real" thing!


----------



## kyles (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi Old Coot

Next time I'm at a respectable supermarket (our little ones in the village don't run to "gourmet" items) I'll get a packet and write down the ingredients and method. It works fine, in that a small 500g packet makes two large loaves, they seem to rise very quickly, but I struggle to get the characteristic holes. I think it rises too quickly for the gases to develop, or my resting places are too warm.

The flavour and texture though is fine, if you want, I could send you a packet if you private message me your details I'll be happy to.

Kylie


----------



## oldcoot (Feb 2, 2004)

Kyle, I think posting the ingredients & method will  be ,ore informative for all on here who are interested in bread-making.  So I shall wait  (sommewhat impatiently  ) for you to do so.  Darned nice of you to offer to send me a packet, 'tho!

As for the holes bit, my fiddling around seems to indicate the holes develop with longer rising (proofing) times.  The common recipe recomdation of allowing dough to rise  "until doubled in volume' is, for me, totally inadequate.


----------



## kyles (Feb 2, 2004)

http://www.wrightsflour.co.uk/pages/clubnew/stockists.htm

This will just have to do until I get to the supermarket, according to the website, the ciabatta mix should be available at my little local, which is a Cop-op, so I shall have a look tomorrow for you.

It's a fascinating website all the same!


----------



## maws (Feb 8, 2004)

Ciabatta and olive oil - yummy. Try dipping in a dukkah spice mixture too (after the oil) - forget the rest of the meal.
Maws.


----------

